# A couple recent bowls, etc.



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

I've been really enjoying turning since I got a Nova DVR set up and running about the first of July or so.

Here are a few of my recent offerings.

The first three pictures are a figured maple bowl made from a blank I purchased on eBay that was shipped from Alaska.

The second is a raised patter from half a log of choke cherry that my s-i-l cut on his property and gave to me.

The last three are another figured maple bowl from eBay/Alaska.

Thanks for looking. Questions, comments and/or criticisms are welcome.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

The only comment I have is those are some beauties. I do like the simple forms on those and the platter I really like. I am getting ready to make one as a commission. It will be a three piece unit. All are well done Tony.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Nice Job


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very well done, one day I will get around to doing some turning, would only hope that mine would get even close to some of what I see posted here.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

great turnings. i especially like bowl #1


----------

